# 300zxTT 240 hybrid child



## s3v3rth3stars (Mar 13, 2003)

hello, i was looking for engine prices at my job (i can get discounted prices on anything) i can get a vg30dett for about 3k. my question is would i need a new driveshaft? i have heard all nissan rwd cars use the same engine mounts is this true? how much harder would this swap be than a lets say rb25 swap. 
300hp stock sounds damn good


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

u 240 noob  ( im just kidding!! don't edit my post harris!! ) 

before you think about doing the vg swap, i think you should know some things.

- vg30dett alone are a BITCH to work on..ask any z owner -_-
- rb swaps are a WHOLE lot easier than putting a vg in a 240
- a LOT of ppl dont want the RB in their 240 because "it will ruin the balance". vg is heavier than any rb 
- what do you want 300hp for?? for straight line speed?? then the 240 is not the car for you.

do u still want the vg?? if you do, i can get u the info. ( can't remember if it was from freshalloy or zilvia.. )


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

This is quite interesting as I was getting ready to start a thread @ the same thing. Im getting info to start swapping an early 90's (not sur of the year) 300z tt motor, tranny, wiring,etc into an 89 240sx... The question isnt can it be done but HOW... Ive got the 240 and My boss is getting ready to buy a wrecked 300z... He knows the car well and it only has @ 80k... The owner smacked a guardrail at about 70mph backward... Still starts and runs but the back end is DESTROYED...Maybe we can both get the info we need..


BTW*** didnt meen to Hijack your thread...


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

http://forums.freshalloy.com/ubbthr...lposts&Main=67227375&Search=true#Post67227831

here you go kids.. it's kinda long but you'll read it if you really want vg!!


----------



## delinquentracer (May 26, 2004)

the vg would require a lot of custom work in order for it to work in the 240.

Engines that bolt up are:
Sr, Rb, Ca..

and hell ya the Z engines are a bitch to work on.
you could have a more reliable, easier, painless set up with an RB.
and it wouldnt throw off the balance of the car, and you wouldnt have to think about as many little things, or shit happening with the Vg


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

with the front weight, it would start to drive like FWD. maybe not much, but youd feel it. youd also end up spending less on RB to get it into the car.


----------



## s3v3rth3stars (Mar 13, 2003)

aww man seems like not such a good idea. 300 hp would be awsome for getting sideways, the reason i thought about it was because i cant afford an rb series motor, well maybe an rb20. but if the weight is going to be soo drastically shifted to thefront then yeah im just gonna have to do the sr or maybe rb20 swap


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

3000$ for a vg30dett?? you can afford rb25det.. just look around  you won't be disappointed w/ rb25 or even rb20!! plus, if you go rb, we have plenty of help for you here!! nizmodore, opium, joel, enthalpy, ka24tech, etc


----------

